# Great weekend!!!



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Jackson and Kailey! Way to go!!!!:appl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Kailey and Jackson. You must be a very proud momma.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations  Sounds like an incredible weekend!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a fantastic weekend and such great scores. Kailey and Jackson are awesome and a special congrats to jackson on his perfect score :wavey:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats again to you.. Thanks for coming over to see us! Have a great rest of break and we will see you in a month or so.. Good luck back at school!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Whew, you were not kidding when you said great weekend! Congrats!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!!! You go girl!! Great weekend, huge congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Isn't fun when you see the end of a long road? I am nearing the end of my lab Belle's agility championship. We only need 3 QQ's like you do in rally. 

WHEEE!!!!! Go Jackson and Kailey! Tell the bad person to STAY OFF YOUR TAIL!!!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job! You must be excited to see some goals reached with Kailey and Jackson.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

It was good to see you too Michelle. Congrats on a great weekend  See you next month.


----------

